# Batten down the hatches



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

What's up with the weather?. I've lived here 40 yrs. & this year the tornado passed within a few miles of us, we felt the earthquake, had crazy storms with lots of hail damage & now hurricane Irene is coming.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Must be global warming


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or all that nuclear waste rombo and obamo keep dumping into the oceans under the cover of darkness. Ha ha ha ha ha!


To the basement with this one.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am about 2 hrs inland and the wind is pretty nasty hear. Alot of trees are down in the area.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Mostly just rain here.

We've had thunderstorms that were more violent than this hurricane.

Lost power a few times overnight. Much weaker than what I expected.

I hope all the guys up in the North East made out OK.

Nick? Are you still with us?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We are OK, Probably 7" to 8" of rain. No loss of power yet but now the winds are starting to pick up on the backside of the storm.

South and East of us a lot of damage. Vinny might be under water.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PC of cake here. I guess 30% are out of power in my town, not me.

Rain has stopped, wind is still gusting.

My barometer must be out of whack, lowest I've ever seen it.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> What's up with the weather?. I've lived here 40 yrs. & this year the tornado passed within a few miles of us, we felt the earthquake, had crazy storms with lots of hail damage & now hurricane Irene is coming.


Can't you take a hint?? :laughing:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

thomasjmarino said:


> Can't you take a hint?? :laughing:


Thanks, didn't think it was all for me but figured the end is near. We've been lucky with only rain & wind. 

Actually it's been a great day. Wife made big breakfast & pulled pork for lunch, watched Rio w/ the kids & got all caught up on paperwork. Can't wait for the job site. It's going to be a mud hole.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Got 5" of rain and lost power for 8 hrs. Drove around a bit today and there were a crap load of trees blown over. A bunch of roads closed and alot of ppl still without power. Had to help bucket water out of my neighbors basement since her sump pump didn't work w/o power. I told her to ask santa claus for a battery backup.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Add historic october snow storm to list. We lost power Sat. night & only got it back this afternoon. Luckily my parents & in laws had power so we ate, showered & the kids slept there.

Plowed snow for 16 hrs. & 1/2 the time we were pushing trees & branches out of the road & watching for down wires or burning transformers.

Still worked all week. We are installing elect., tel. & cable pipes in condo project. They won't be pulling wire for a while.

Gotta give the utility companies credit. They brought guys in from as far as Michigan & Kansas. With the amount of down wires I'm surprised I got power this quickly.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Lost power on Saturday at 5pm. Still don't have it and it is predicted to be up for Sunday at noon. Got a generator so it is just inconvenient. Running heat, hot water, lights and sump pumps. The cable and internet came up last night so I let the kid on the computer to play his games, I watched some TV for a few hours and used the wireless connection instead of my cell phone for internet.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We have only land line phone as of this morning. They came through last night and cut all the trees and reset the wires. But nothing is working yet.

Only have the generator for refrigerator and freezer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Power is restored at my shop. Nothing at home, off the grid. Still running the generator.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going to buy a generator for my house as soon as this craziness dies down. My sister used our company generator for heat & fridge. I'm thinking at least 10,000 watt for the house but I want to do some research first.

I was reading an article that said power outages may become more common. Most towns around me are still 25%-50 without power.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

What, no one with a "its the end of the world!!!!":no:

I will admit though, its been weird weather lately. With any luck some more harsh weather and a couple of earth quakes will generate some work. Its all good Chuck


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Still black as sin in my neighborhood, well, 'cept for me :biggrin:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> I was reading an article that said power outages may become more common.


Our latest electric bill contained an opt-in offer to save a couple of percent by allowing the POCO to install a device on our heat pump (if we had one) in order to place it under _their_ control for load balancing purposes. 

As long as you don't have electric heat, a 10Kw gnerator is probably overkill. Stop by the electrical forum with a list of your main power-eaters, and you'll get some knowledgeable answers. Probably some not so knowledgeable, too. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Still black as sin in my neighborhood, well, 'cept for me :biggrin:


What, your sin don't stink? :laughing:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

denick said:


> We have only land line phone as of this morning. They came through last night and cut all the trees and reset the wires. But nothing is working yet.
> 
> Only have the generator for refrigerator and freezer.


Nick, you're always welcome here. :thumbsup:


----------

